

Ice bucket challenge: Why ‘charity narcissism’ is good - rouma7
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20140902-is-the-ice-bucket-challenge-vain

======
rouma7
with regard to "viral ignorance," the author notes:

A sense of cultural righteousness often leads to oversimplification
([http://thesocietypages.org/cyborgology/2013/10/11/you-
wont-b...](http://thesocietypages.org/cyborgology/2013/10/11/you-wont-believe-
what-this-web-site-does-to-the-liberal-left/)) of complex issues, for example,
as noted by PhD student David Banks in a blog post about feel-good clickbait
phenomenon Upworthy. Sharing Upworthy videos to show your peers how
compassionate you are can help the spread of false information. Many gloss
over inequality, or present complex socio-political issues in a simplistic
light, says Banks. “Ignorance goes viral,” he quips.

